# Königstiger restored and running in French museum



## syscom3 (Feb 17, 2010)

> *Anyone in Europe wants to take a trip to this museum and take some pics?*



The Musée des Blindés, armor museum in Saumur, France, has a 'King Tiger' with production turret, in working order. Watch a video of it here. This tank was used post WW2 by the French Army as a vehicle in their testing service. The museum, the largest armor museum in the world, has over 880 vehicles in their collection- with 200 of them in running order. German Armor fans will be interested to know that they have a Marder, Panzer II, Panzer III, Panzer IV, Tiger I, Tiger II, Wespe, Hetzer, Jagdpanzer and a Panther on site.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 17, 2010)

Nice! God I would love to own a Hetzer.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 17, 2010)

Naw, would love to own that King Tiger!! Awesome!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 18, 2010)

Awesome! I'd love to own a Panther.


----------



## tomo pauk (Feb 18, 2010)

My favorite (Tiger I) would be probably too much for European parking spots, so I'd pick a StuG-III 

Great thing that such a piece of machinery is back on tracks.


----------



## timshatz (Feb 18, 2010)

It's running at a French Museam? Somebody oughta turn it off before it runs out of gas.

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 18, 2010)

I might have to make a trip to this museum.

I am planning on going to the German Panzer Museum in Munster next month. Among other things the museum has:

Panzer I
Panzer II
Panzer III
Panzer IV
Panzer V Panther (in working order)
Panzer IV Tiger
Königstiger (Tiger II)
Jagdpanzer IV
Sturmtiger (one of only two surviving examples)
Jagdpanzer V Jagdpanther
Jagdpanzer 38(t) Hetzer
Panzerkampfwagen 38(t)


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 18, 2010)

Wouldn't mind to roll down the main street town, in a Tiger I or King Tiger! Wouldn't mind a Panther either come to think about it.... 8)


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 18, 2010)

That's one awesome tank!

TO


----------



## comiso90 (Feb 18, 2010)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I might have to make a trip to this museum.
> 
> I am planning on going to the German Panzer Museum in Munster next month. Among other things the museum has:
> 
> ...



INSANE!

Do they have Soviet Tanks too?


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 18, 2010)

This one?


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CfbjnQzaBXY_

Nice!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 18, 2010)

comiso90 said:


> INSANE!
> 
> Do they have Soviet Tanks too?



No it is only German tanks. It is the official German Panzer museum and is run by the Bundeswehr. I also believe it is at the main Tank school of the Bundeswehr. The museum has German tanks that range from WW1 to modern times including the MBT-70 whcih was a German/American joint project that was canceled in the late 1960s in favor of the Leopard 2 and the M-1. There are also some American built tanks such as the Patton which was also used by the Bundeswehr. 

The museum is probably not as impressive as the French one however, as it does not have nearly as many tanks as the French one.


----------



## imalko (Feb 18, 2010)

Awsome! Great to hear there's such a vehicle in working order. Would love to see it in person. Ah well, maybe one day.

There are also some WW2 tanks as part of out door exibition of Military Museum in Belgrade at Kalemegdan fortress, but none of them in working order I'm afraid - Panzer I, Panzer II, Panzer IV, StuG III, T-34, Stuart, Panzer 38, Italian M13...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 18, 2010)

Great to see. Looking forward to seeing you pictures of both museums Chris!


----------



## thrawn (Feb 18, 2010)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> No it is only German tanks. It is the official German Panzer museum and is run by the Bundeswehr. I also believe it is at the main Tank school of the Bundeswehr. The museum has German tanks that range from WW1 to modern times including the MBT-70 whcih was a German/American joint project that was canceled in the late 1960s in favor of the Leopard 2 and the M-1. There are also some American built tanks such as the Patton which was also used by the Bundeswehr.
> 
> The museum is probably not as impressive as the French one however, as it does not have nearly as many tanks as the French one.



Since i've been there a few years ago, i can tell they have soviet tanks also. Most of these were used by the former NVA (Army of east germany). From t-34 to t-72, its all there. IIRC also some british tanks and some american. They took what they can get . There are also many small arms and ammunition.

regards

thrawn


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Feb 18, 2010)

I've been to the Saumur museum once about 7 years ago, fantastic place to be knowing that almost all the tanks there are in running condition and kept this way. They also have a running Char B1, a Renault R35 and Hotchkiss H35, and of course the Souma S35, all in running order. For WW 1 era, they also have a running St. Chamond - the only one left in existance.

Not too far off is a memorial dedicated to the young cadets of Saumur in 1940, who held off German advances into their area for two days using only old and obsolete weapons, a fight which won them renown and even praises from German newspapers no less.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 19, 2010)

Gnomey said:


> Great to see. Looking forward to seeing you pictures of both museums Chris!



I am not sure if I will make it to the French one though. I will try. The Munster one should be pretty easy.



thrawn said:


> Since i've been there a few years ago, i can tell they have soviet tanks also. Most of these were used by the former NVA (Army of east germany). From t-34 to t-72, its all there. IIRC also some british tanks and some american. They took what they can get . There are also many small arms and ammunition.
> 
> regards
> 
> thrawn



Yeah I forgot about the DDR tanks.


----------



## Messy1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Would love to see a King Tiger in person someday! Thanks for posting!


----------



## DBII (Feb 24, 2010)

All this talk about armour is making me want to put some rounds down range 8). You guys are such a tease.

DBII
clank, clank...I'm a tank


----------

